# How to check windows partion for bad sectors form ubuntu



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 20, 2007)

hi
I think my hdd has got some serious problem my windows is not booting also 

```
chkdsk
```
 from repair is not working system hangs with "tick sound"

i wana know how can i check My windows partion for bad sectors from ubuntu 

I know that :

```
fsck == software/data corruption. 
badblocks == physical damage inspection
```
but will they inspect my windows partion or linux partion only ? and if it can check then what should be the parameters ?


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 20, 2007)

For ntfs or for FAT32? For FAT32 you can use dosfsck. Not sure if this works for NTFS. Do unmount the FAT32 partition by typing 
	
	



```
sudo umount /path/to/partition
```
 before exec'ing dosfsck


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 21, 2007)

nice..hope using dosfsck doenst affect my data...does it?


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't think so. Atleast nothing's happened to my data till now


----------

